# Two Bridges to Catamount



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

At 777 it took me 7 hours, total mileage of 11.07 and average speed of 1.56mph. We stopped for lunch and at a few spots along the way. You should be fine. Watch the wind reports...


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

Is definitely all day float. Little faster at these flows. Though certainly few rapids (there are a few spots depending on flow that get to II+ or maybe barely III-, but really are nothing to worry about) I wouldn't consider it flat water. For fishing you will still need to back row to slow you're self down, unless there's wind. It's nice down that way

Sent from my VS987 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

Watch out if they get rain out there this week - there's a lot of red dirt down that way that can blow out the water viz pretty quick!

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Crazy Beaver (Mar 31, 2012)

Tjligon is feeling very adventurous to say there are class 2 to class 3s on that section. The only concern you should have is picking the wrong line because the river splits into 3 options in several areas and reading the only deep channel can be a little tricky. All day though is the float at this level.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

